# UK Serials Resource Centre...



## Lucky13 (Mar 9, 2015)

I thought that this might come in handy...UK Serials Resource Centre

They even got the allotted serials for the F-111K and the TSR.2!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 9, 2015)

XV913 GD F-111 K Ex 68-0186, canx


----------



## Airframes (Mar 9, 2015)

Always fancied doing a 1/48th scale F-111K as it might have looked if still in service in, say the late 1980's or early '90's, in 'wrap-around' camouflage.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 9, 2015)

There you go then old chap, pick a serial and start building!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 9, 2015)

I've been tempted a few times, and very nearly bought a kit just last week. But I have enough kits to keep me going for around ten years - if I last that long !
And if I do, and get them all built, the next problem is where the heck to put the finished models - something we don't seem to take into account when wearing the 'Kit Goggles' and buying those attractive boxes full of plastic bits !


----------

